# Not pleased!



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

My aunt let her dog poop on our newly laid sod twice yesterday. I am not impressed, to say the least. Is there a spray out there that actually works to cover up the smell so my dogs won't start thinking it's also a great place to potty??


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I would rather they poop in the grass instead of my concrete, where the English Shepherd puppy goes.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ummmm, why don't you want your dog to poop on the grass???


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

If you want to establish another area to potty, maybe set up an ex-pen to surround and block off the 'contaminated' area, until the other area is well established? Take your puppy out on leash and lead him to another area. Our yard is not fenced - they have a fenced play area - but we have always taken them out on leash to the area they are to use.


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

We currently take Piper to a corner of the pasture. We only take her to play on the grass (in the yard) when she has an empty bladder. We don't want her pottying in that area because that is where the kids play. Our older dog goes into the pasture as well. I'm just worried that the smell of poop there now will make them more likely to use it as well?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe just hose it ? I can't think of anything that would be better than water.


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

Suzi said:


> Maybe just hose it ? I can't think of anything that would be better than water.


I'll give it a go. Thanks


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Would an enzyme spray work?

Like Nature's Miracle? I'm not sure if its bad for the environment or if it can be used on soil.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

narci said:


> Would an enzyme spray work?
> 
> Like Nature's Miracle? I'm not sure if its bad for the environment or if it can be used on soil.


Nature's Miracle enzyme spray works for me when I'm pottytraining Chester. But he goes in a different spot every time...ugh.:frusty:


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

narci said:


> Would an enzyme spray work?
> 
> Like Nature's Miracle? I'm not sure if its bad for the environment or if it can be used on soil.


Will check into this! Thanks!


----------



## 1stladysoul (May 17, 2013)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Nature's Miracle enzyme spray works for me when I'm pottytraining Chester. But he goes in a different spot every time...ugh.:frusty:


Yup! :laugh:LOLL....Skye does not like the smell of the orange Nature's Miracle.


----------

